# Early Goose Opener



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wondering who many of you guys are gonna hunt opener on thurs and how many of you are like me and have to wait two frickin days before they can go. I should have scheduled my classes so i had more time to hunt. I'm really thinkin i might come down with the two day flu here next week.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We start school on Thursday, so I for sure have to go to the 1st day. But as of right now i'm thinkin that I will be able to get out of school on friday. So hopefully I can hunt Friday-Monday. A good 4 day weekend and we can put a real hurtin on the birds. 4 more days!  
:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will be aftert them the 1st through the 15th. Yeeeee haaaaaaaaa


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll be out Thurs. afternoon.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thursday- Mon!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

sat through monday.....thursday and friday classes are gonna kill me


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Thursday-Monday :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll be getting the grinder and stuffer ready for the weekend. My son and his group of friends will be out Thurs. and Fri. Last year they did really well the 1st 2 days of season---56 birds. I made 3 batches of pepper sticks out of them.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thursday morning........then not again the rest of the early season (Getting married in September is a killer). 
Good news is that our honeymoon is over the Pheasant opener


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I gotta wait til Sat .


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

Skipping school for opener so im happy . get out of school to go hunting, whats better


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

muskat, you should have set it for mid summer, planning gets done in the winter and spring, do it a little ways into summer, take care of the honey moon after that, take august to get ready and then let the real fun begin. i know if i had an anniversary to remember during hunting season sleepin in my truck would be an annual thing.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Good news is that our honeymoon is over the Pheasant opener


You don't want to hunt on the opener anyways. Too many dumb people out.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> You don't want to hunt on the opener anyways. Too many dumb people out.


Which usually includes me


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Muskrat, man I feel good now at your expense. Any guy who gets married in the fall might as well kiss goodbye to hunting trips in the fall.

Alright, now don't make the second mistake by having a baby in the fall.

Good luck hope you have a great wedding and honeymoon!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Muskrat, man I feel good now at your expense.


Glad I can help out.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Thursday- Monday

8)


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll be out tuesday and wednesday scouting then thursday through tuesday whackin 'n' stackin!!

How many are gonna be in pembina county doing some afternoon early pheasant scouting?? LOL

H2OfowlND


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Muskat.......... I have an anniversary coming up   , Thanks for the reminder. I will have to drop off a gift to the wife in between hunting trips. I didn't know there would be an early goose season back when I got married!!!! :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> I didn't know there would be an early goose season back when I got married!!!! :wink:


Did you have to walk uphill both ways to the wedding too? :wink:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

ours doesnt open till sat so its killing me just as much to wait those two days


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Did you have to walk uphill both ways to the wedding too?


Oh yea, that's right Smalls, sit in the weeds and pick on the old guys!!!!  Thanks a lot buddy!! As a matter of fact I did and I had to paint my ankles black because I couldn't afford socks either!!! :wink:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

se if you do it the easy way just hunt em from the 15th to mid april. that way you doent have to worry bout people hunting your fields, no time limit, and when there not in season there is no limit on them. so my opinion. cut em


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

tomorrow is the day finally....woo hoo.... :sniper: there going down :lol:


----------

